# My November 17, 2012 Bow Buck is Up!



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey y'all! I'd like to thank Charlie Sahanas at Sahanas Taxidermy for his absolutely stunning work! We've had this guy on camera for a while. The trail camera picture below is of him in October, and days before I shot him, he broke off his left brow. Charlie repaired it, and did such a nice job, you can't even tell!


----------



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great buck, what state?


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey that's my birthday why couldn't I shoot one like that


----------



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)

bucknut1 said:


> great buck, what state?


Thanks a lot bucknut1! I took this guy in north Jersey!


----------



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)

Arrcon said:


> Hey that's my birthday why couldn't I shoot one like that


Haha! Maybe you'll get a nice birthday buck this year! Good luck and good hunting Arrcon!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not bad for Jersey


----------



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## VTBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

great looking mount and great buck! congrats


----------



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you VTBuck!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Way to go man, great deer. Congrats


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

That tine work is some of the best I've seen. Great buck and mount...!


----------



## Coonhuntercraig (Sep 29, 2012)

That **** is big


----------



## Hunter2923 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys! Charlie at Sahanas Taxidermy does great work!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice buck


----------

